# الحقوني بمواصفات البراغي والصواميل



## المهندس أبو عمر (28 يونيو 2006)

سلام: مين عنده مواصفات metric للبراغي والصواميل مقاسات قطر من 32 ملم وحتى 52 ملم ومواصفات ال clearance بين البرغي والصامولة للمقاسات اعلاه. الموضوع عاجل, وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 يونيو 2006)

المهندس ابو عمر تحية طيبة .

انا عندي ماتطلب ولجميع الأنظمة والمواصفات لكن على شكل كتييب يدوي كيف اساعدك ؟

البغدادي


----------



## اياد الكوز (29 يونيو 2006)

*مواصفات وقياسات وارقام براغي شركة كاتربلر*

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم هذا ما يوجد لدي الان من معلومات عن البراغي ومواصفاتها
مرفقة في هذا الملف وهي مواصفات وقياسات وارقام براغي شركة كاتربلر
ارجو ان يكون فيها الفائدة لك وللجميع


----------



## العرندس (29 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله يعزك يا أخ اياد .. وجزاك الله خير 

ملف جميل .. وشيق


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

الله يجازيك كل خير اخي اياد و محمد
عندي برنامج لجميع مواصفات البراغي لكن عد رفع الملف يكتبلي الملق خاطئ شو اعمل
و شكرا على الملف لي ساعدتو بيه 
و شكرا..............................................


----------



## motaz_95 (1 يوليو 2006)

ارجو منك ارسال الملف على بريدي في الياهو وسوف اقوم بأذن الله برفعه وارسال الرابط لك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 يوليو 2006)

ارجوا ان لا يكون باللغة الفرنسية واذا كذلك سوف نلاقي بعض المصاعب .

تحياتي لك .


----------



## kamal007 (3 يوليو 2006)

و الله باللغة الفرنسية


----------



## masoud_mam (17 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> المهندس ابو عمر تحية طيبة .
> 
> انا عندي ماتطلب ولجميع الأنظمة والمواصفات لكن على شكل كتييب يدوي كيف اساعدك ؟
> 
> البغدادي



ممكن الاقى المواصفات الالمانيه


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووور اخى اياد . ملف رائع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ masoud_mam.

تحية طيبة .

حقأ الملف الذي تم تنزيله في الأعلى يفتقد الى كثير من البيانات والأنواع الأخرى من الأنظمة .

لكن الذي بحوزتي عبارة عن كتيّب جيب كيف الحل .




البغدادي


----------



## RAZAQ (22 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز 
عليك بكتاب قواعد تشغيل المعادن للمولف محمد عبد الرحمن عناني


----------



## masoud_mam (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على الرد والاهتمام


----------



## عبدالكريم2 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

كتالوج مفيد مشكور اخ اياد و جزى الله الجميع خير .


----------



## jabbar2000 (24 أبريل 2009)

اخي البغدادي كتبت "انا عندي ماتطلب ولجميع الأنظمة والمواصفات لكن على شكل كتييب يدوي كيف اساعدك ؟:انا من العراق اريد ان استنسخ هذا الكتيب كيف لي ذلك ولكم الشكر


----------



## بلفار (25 أبريل 2009)

*وبارك الله فيك **وبارك الله فيك **وبارك الله فيك **وبارك الله فيك 
*


----------



## ORCHALIM (30 أبريل 2009)

look this http://www.motos-anglaises.com/technique/filetage1.htm


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (2 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله 
اخي (اياد الكوز ) تسلملي يديك وحفضك اللة ورعاك حيث واني ابحث من وقت طويل ولم اجها الان من يدك كلي خير وجعلة اللة في مزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد احمد سلام (14 مايو 2009)

جزالك الله خيرا اخ اياد وبرك الله فيك


----------



## عمر الفاضلابى (1 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخ اياد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سدير عدنان (2 يونيو 2009)

نشكر الجميع موضوع رائع وذو فائدة


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (2 يونيو 2009)

والله موضوع حلو وتستاهل واحد يساعدك بيه


----------



## ديدين (2 يونيو 2009)

تفضل يا أخي كل البراغي بالمواصفات المترية
http://www.zshare.net/download/608618707be2b548/


----------



## Wael Amal (3 يونيو 2009)

اخي البغدادي: شكرا لك وللجميع على هذه المشاركة انا من العراق كيف لي ان احص على نسخة من هذا الكتيب الخاص بمواصفات البراغي لجميع الانظمة... محتاج له كثيرا هل ارسل لك الايميل او ترسلي التلفون الخاص بك... انقذني به رجاءا. المهندس وائل


----------



## Wael Amal (3 يونيو 2009)

الى جميع المشاركين: انني بحاجة الى مواصفات البراعي مع الشكر الجزيل...المهندس وائل


----------



## الحامد المهندس (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررر اخ اياد


----------



## الحامد المهندس (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخ اياد


----------



## مهندس كتر (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكم استفدت من ملف الكاتربلاير


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (15 فبراير 2012)

هذا رابط فيه جدول PDF جدا بسيط يمكن يفيد​ 
http://www.2shared.com/document/BE-dpqOd/Clearance_Holes__Tolerance.html​


----------



## naifeng (18 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز*


----------



## amr habib (20 يوليو 2012)

احنا كدا هنفتح حدايد وبيات


----------



## asertaym (3 نوفمبر 2012)

ايميل / [email protected]


----------



## md beida (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

